# Suche gute Standboxen bis 500€



## »EraZeR« (18. Oktober 2009)

*Suche gute Standboxen bis 500€*

Sooo, da ich nun nächste Woche mein 2tes Gehalt bekomme, möchte ich mir jetzt endlich mal meine Lautsprecher für meinen Fernseher holen. Ich würde gerne 2 große Standboxen haben (2 1/2 Wege). Ein Subwoofer wird später nochmal nachgerüstet, immoment würde der sich sowieso nicht entfalten können, weil das meine Eltern nerven würde.

Preislich soll es bis ca. 500€ (Paar) gehen. Ich schaue größtenteils Actionfilme und möchte mir vielleicht auch einen Blurayplayer kaufen, damit ich so Filme wie Transformers und so in bester Bild und Tonqualität sehen kann. Was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen?


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Standboxen bis 500€*

Fast alles was ich weiß, steht in dem Thread. Die geringfügige Preisüberschreitung sollte nicht beachtet werden. Systempassend gibt es von der GLE Serie alles, was das Heimkinoherz begehrt. Die vielen Farbkombinationen macht die Entscheidung schwer.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-test-hifi-lautsprecher-canton-gle-490-a.html

Bei Fragen, melden!


----------



## Stormbringer (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Standboxen bis 500€*



»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Sooo, da ich nun nächste Woche mein 2tes Gehalt bekomme, möchte ich mir jetzt endlich mal meine Lautsprecher für meinen Fernseher holen. Ich würde gerne 2 große Standboxen haben (2 1/2 Wege). Ein Subwoofer wird später nochmal nachgerüstet, immoment würde der sich sowieso nicht entfalten können, weil das meine Eltern nerven würde.
> 
> Preislich soll es bis ca. 500€ (Paar) gehen. Ich schaue größtenteils Actionfilme und möchte mir vielleicht auch einen Blurayplayer kaufen, damit ich so Filme wie Transformers und so in bester Bild und Tonqualität sehen kann. Was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen?



kef iq7se (mit allen ihren vor- und nachteilen)
exzellente höhen und mitten, verbesserungswürdige tiefen - ein sub muss für filme dazu... trotzdem ist das angebot erste sahne:
Unser neustes Angebot: KEF iQ7SE - Der exzellente Standlautsprecher mit Uni-Q-Chassis | Die 4 Helden | Heldenhaft günstige Angebote aus dem HiFi- und TV-Bereich! | HiFi im Hinterhof, Berlin | HighTech Halle, Bremen | HiFi-Profis, Frankfurt am Main |


----------



## »EraZeR« (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Standboxen bis 500€*

Also ich habe mich natürlich auch schonmal umgesehen und finde die Heco Victa 700 vorallem preislich attraktiv, aber die Quadral Argentum 09.1 sagen mir optisch auch sehr zu. Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht?


----------



## Sash (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Standboxen bis 500€*

nicht direkt, aber ich hab seit ca 14j heco standboxen, irgendso eine high definition serie. 3 wege, knapp über einen meter hoch, ca 70liter volumen, max 180w musik, sinus 140.. betrieben über einen denon verstärker mit 150w. jedenfalls seitdamals, und dazwischen liegen viele, sehr viele verdammt laute partys, laufen die dinger einwandfrei, hören sich klasse an, viel volumen, klar und können auch schön laut..
jedenfalls, wenn du auch viel musik hörst dürfte heco gut sein, mit einem guten verstärker vorrausgesetzt. solltest du aber weniger, bis kaum musik hören, ist vielleicht ein 5.1 oder 7.1 set besser, wie das teufel theater 1 oder 2.. oder concept s. nicht perfekt für musik aber für filme..


----------



## rebel4life (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Standboxen bis 500€*

Geh doch einfach probehören.


----------



## > Devil-X < (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Standboxen bis 500€*

Viele Actionfilme Klingt nach Teufel... ansonsten für Musikfreunde würde ich immernoch Klipsch empfehlen, wenn für dein Budget die RF 52 oder die RF 62.


----------



## »EraZeR« (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Standboxen bis 500€*

Also da es an den Fernseher angeschlossen wird, steht die Musik wohl im Hintergrund. Was haltet ihr von diesem System : Heimkino-Set Theater 3 Hybrid: Hybrid-Standboxen von Lautsprecher Teufel ?


----------



## Sash (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Standboxen bis 500€*

hast du auch nen receiver? denon 1910 empfehl ich da.. oder 1610 wenn dir 5.1 reicht. teufel ist für kino allg. nicht schlecht, meist die besten in preis/leistung.


----------



## »EraZeR« (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Standboxen bis 500€*



Sash schrieb:


> hast du auch nen receiver? denon 1910 empfehl ich da.. oder 1610 wenn dir 5.1 reicht. teufel ist für kino allg. nicht schlecht, meist die besten in preis/leistung.



Den Reciver muss ich noch kaufen, müsste ich aber sowieso noch machen. Fande den hier aber auch gut: Yamaha RX V 465 5.1 AV-Receiver schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Sash (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Standboxen bis 500€*

yamaha ist auch gut, ich selber bin aber denon fan..


----------



## »EraZeR« (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Standboxen bis 500€*

Habe gerade bei Teufel gesehen, dass es für den Preis von 599€ auch dieses System zur auswahl gibt: Heimkino-Set System 4 von Lautsprecher Teufel

Alternativ währen auch diese Standlautsprecher eine Überlegung wert: Lautsprecher Teufel: Stereosystem Ultima 60

Optisch finde ich sie ja schon einen Leckerbissen. Aber ich wäre z.B. bei der Wahl des System 4 oder Theater 3 Hybrid + Reciver locker bei 1000€.


----------



## Stormbringer (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Standboxen bis 500€*

wollte hier nicht irgendjemand die ultima60 mal antesten? wer war das noch...

ich würde trotzdem zum starten für ein geeignetes 2.0 set plädieren - da hat man soundtechisch einfach mehr davon. hast du dir meinen link oben mal abgeschaut?


----------



## »EraZeR« (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Standboxen bis 500€*

Würden sich die Canton GLE 490 als Heimkino Lautsprecher eignen oder sind die eher besser für Musik?


----------



## rebel4life (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Standboxen bis 500€*

Zu sagen, dass es Heimkinostandboxen gibt und auch Musikstandboxen finde ich etwas zu engstirnig, man kann mit jedem Lautsprecher Musik hören und auch Filme schauen, meine Canton GL300 (bekommst du glaube ich nicht mehr, sind schon recht alt, wären eh Regalboxen) klingt Musik gut und Filme sind auch spitze dank nem TangBand Subwoofer, sprich einfach probehören, es gibt nicht "die Heimkinoboxen" oder "die Musikboxen".


----------



## Pokerclock (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Standboxen bis 500€*



»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Würden sich die Canton GLE 490 als Heimkino Lautsprecher eignen oder sind die eher besser für Musik?



So wie jeder andere Hifi Lautsprecher auch. Also ich kann sie zumindest dafür gebrauchen.


----------



## feivel (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Standboxen bis 500€*

<- kein geld für beides..hifi war mir immer wichtiger als surround..also nutze ich die hifianlage auch dafür


----------



## nfsgame (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Standboxen bis 500€*

Mich wunderts ja, das noch keiner die Nubert hier Empfolen hat. 
Verstärker ist vorhanden (vlt überlesen?)?


----------



## > Devil-X < (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Standboxen bis 500€*

Die Nubert sind auch gut. Aber Ich denke die besten und spaßigsten Boxen (meine Meinung) sind die Klipsch RF 52 Link


----------



## »EraZeR« (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Standboxen bis 500€*

Lohnt sich denn eigentlich bei einem 2,5 Wege Standlautsprecher noch ein Subwoofer oder sollte man dann lieber nur einen 2 Wege Lautsprecher nehmen, da der Subwoofer ja stärker ist als die Tieftöner im Lautsprecher?


----------



## rebel4life (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Standboxen bis 500€*

2,5 Wege? Die Frequenzweiche will ich sehen. 

Entweder 2 oder 3 Wege. 

Das kommt immer auf die einzelnen Lautsprecher an...


----------



## »EraZeR« (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Standboxen bis 500€*

Upps, habe mich wohl verguckt. Komisch, wie kam ich denn da drauf.


----------



## rebel4life (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Standboxen bis 500€*

Schreiben manche Hersteller drauf, wobei das eher widersprüchlich ist - wie soll da jetzt ein halber Lautsprecher verbaut sein? 

2 Wege - Tieftöner + Hochtöner
3 Wege - Tieftöner + Mitteltöner + Hochtöner
2,5 Wege Tief-/Mitteltöner + Hochtöner ist aber Humbug, denn das stellt die 2 Wege Box ebenfalls dar.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Standboxen bis 500€*

Also ich war immer der Meinung das 2,5-wege Systeme Zwei Tief-/Mitteltöner und einen Hochtöner haben, wobei einer der TMTs in den Bassbereich zusätzlich zum Mitteltonbereich geht. Das ist ziemlich oft bei Centerlautsprechern so .


----------



## Pokerclock (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Standboxen bis 500€*

2,5 Wege ist nichts ungewöhnliches.

1x Hochtöner
1x Mitteltöner, der bis zu einer bestimmten Frequenz nach *unten* hin ausgeblendet wird (z.B. 3000hz bis 200hz)
1x Tieftöner, der bis zu einer bestimmten Frequenz nach *oben* hin ausgeblendet wird (z.B. 700hz bis 50hz)

Tief- und Mitteltöner überlappen sich also in einem bestimmten Frequenzbereich. Haben aber ein unterschiedliches Frequenzspektrum


----------



## Stormbringer (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Standboxen bis 500€*

gut erklärt.


----------



## »EraZeR« (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Standboxen bis 500€*

Also ich bin gerade ziemlich zwiegespalten. Da ich die Anlage ja eigentlich nur für Filme benutze, würde sich da eher ein Satellieten System mit einem Subwoofer oder doch eher richtige Standboxen lohnen?


----------



## Stormbringer (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Standboxen bis 500€*

ein sateliten-system mit subwoofer ist NIE eine gute wahl, höchstens ein zugeständnis an räumliche begebenheiten.


----------



## mr_sleeve (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Standboxen bis 500€*

schonmal an die Victa 600 von Heco Gedacht? Die sind echt gut hab die hier rumstehen


----------



## »EraZeR« (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Standboxen bis 500€*



mr_sleeve schrieb:


> schonmal an die Victa 600 von Heco Gedacht? Die sind echt gut hab die hier rumstehen



Ja habe ich (an die Victa 700), aber mich würden dann doch eher die Canton GLE reizen, optisch sind die ja schon ein leckerbissen. Ich gehe demnächst nochmal in einen Mediamarkt oder Saturn und höre die mal zur probe.

Heimkino-Set System 4 von Lautsprecher Teufel

Das System sieht eigentlich sehr gut aus. Klar, wenn ich mir ein 5.1 Set mit den GLE'S zusammenstelle, hören die sich besser an, aber sind auch deutlich teurer und das System 4 ist ja nicht mit Satellieten bestückt.


----------



## > Devil-X < (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Standboxen bis 500€*

Das Sytem 4 sind Satelitten...


----------



## »EraZeR« (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Standboxen bis 500€*



Devil96 schrieb:


> Das Sytem 4 sind Satelitten...



Aber nicht solche Flachen "Dinger" und deshalb doch bessser oder?

Wie groß sollte eigentlich der Abstand zu den Rear Lautsprechern sein? Darf man die direkt hinter dem Sofa stehen haben, sodass man fast mit dem Kopf drankommen kann?


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Standboxen bis 500€*

Mag sein, dass diese Boxen keine ,,echten" Satelitten sind, wie du sie vielleicht aus dem Pc-Bereich kennst, aber dennoch ist das Volumen verschwindend gering. Wenn Ich mir die Größe der Frontboxen anschaue, welche   	31.00 x 17.50 x 9.00 cmbeträgt, dann fall ich gleich vom Stuhl. Noch schlimmer ist das Gewicht (2,4 Kg). Ich kann dir immernch nur echte Standboxen empfehlen, nach meinem Ausflug in eine schöne Optik Welt bei Teufel alá Motiv 6 bin ich zu sehr enttäuscht von den Berlinern, besonders musikmäßig ist das unterste Schublade.
Was hälst du denn nun von den Klipsch RF 52? 

Wenn die Rearboxen Dipole sind, dann ist das meistens relativ egal, Direktstrhler sind da schon etwas komplizierter.


----------



## rabit (1. November 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Standboxen bis 500€*

Hab viel gutes von Teufel gehört.


----------



## »EraZeR« (1. November 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Standboxen bis 500€*

Aber ich möchte die Anlage ja nur für Filme benutzen und nicht für Musik und deshalb ist das System 4 doch gut dafür geeignet, wie ihr schon hier im Thread gesagt habt. Ihr meintet doch, Teufel wäre sehr gut für Heimkino


----------



## rebel4life (1. November 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Standboxen bis 500€*

Wie soll man es dir noch erklären? Es gibt keine reinen Heimkino Boxen oder Musikboxen, jede "Musikbox" eignet sich auch als "Filmbox" und anderst herum ebenso.

Ich wüsste auch nicht, woran man erkennt, ob man mit einer Box nur Musik hören kann oder auch Filme anschauen kann. Solch eine Unterscheidung ist schlichtweg blödsinn.


----------



## Stormbringer (1. November 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Standboxen bis 500€*



rebel4life schrieb:


> ...jede "Musikbox" eignet sich auch als "Filmbox" und anderst herum ebenso.


äh... nein, hier muss ich wiedersprechen.
teufel baut brauchbare bis gute filmboxen... aber zum musikhören sind die nur  mit ordentlichen abstrichen geeignet.

will man beides erreichen, also sowohl musik als auch film mit guten fähigkeiten darstellen, kommt man an einem hybrid-system nicht vorbei, also gute stand-ls für rein musikwiedergabe, ein darauf abgestimmter center, 2 oder 4 effektboxen und einen sub für ordentliches film-fundament.


----------



## > Devil-X < (2. November 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Standboxen bis 500€*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> äh... nein, hier muss ich wiedersprechen.
> teufel baut brauchbare bis gute filmboxen... aber zum musikhören sind die nur  mit ordentlichen abstrichen geeignet.
> 
> will man beides erreichen, also sowohl musik als auch film mit guten fähigkeiten darstellen, kommt man an einem hybrid-system nicht vorbei, also gute stand-ls für rein musikwiedergabe, ein darauf abgestimmter center, 2 oder 4 effektboxen und einen sub für ordentliches film-fundament.



Das kann ich so unterschreiben


----------



## »EraZeR« (5. November 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Standboxen bis 500€*

So, ich habe mir jetzt bei Teufel das Theater 1 geholt (Angebot: statt 599€ nur 399€!) und einen Yamaha RX-465. Werde dann mal meine Meinung darüber schreiben. Trotzdem vielen dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## > Devil-X < (5. November 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Standboxen bis 500€*

Wenn du damit glücklich wirst, ist das doch Ok


----------



## djsanny22 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Standboxen bis 500€*

HI 

schau mal hier ---> elektronik-star - Einfach clever sparen 

da findest du echt gute sachen finde 

und preislich gehts auch gut und auslieferung geht auch seh schnell


----------



## rebel4life (5. November 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Standboxen bis 500€*

Naja. Die haben mehr Ramsch da meiner Meinung nach:



> Hyundai Surround Lautsprecher Boxen Set Heimkino 1150W
> Ausreichend auf Lager
> Ausreichend auf Lager
> 99.90 €
> ...



Zeugt von hoher Güte. 

Da bekommt man doch glatt nen 800W Verstärker für 80€ dazu, ist ja super...


----------



## faibel (6. November 2009)

*AW: Suche gute Standboxen bis 500€*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> 2,5 Wege ist nichts ungewöhnliches.
> 
> 1x Hochtöner
> 1x Mitteltöner, der bis zu einer bestimmten Frequenz nach *unten* hin ausgeblendet wird (z.B. 3000hz bis 200hz)
> ...



Das was du beschreibst wäre eine 3 Wege Box, wenn auch mit komischen Trennungen.
Bei 2.5Wegen (2x TT, 1x HT) fällt der Frequenzgang eines TMT nach oben hin ab (meisst bei dem TMT der weiter von HT weg liegt).
Du hast also einen TMT der von angenommen 50Hz-2500Hz spielt, der andere TMT spielt von 50Hz-500Hz. Ab 2.5kHz übernimmt dann der HT.

Das macht man um den Wirkungsgrad im Bassbereich anzuheben da viele TMT zum Mittelton hin im Pegel ansteigen. So erzeugt man mit 2 Chassis den Pegel im Bassbereich, mit einem den Mittelton.


----------

